# Emirates ID and Driving License



## workyticket (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all - recently moved to Dubai and some great advice on here but first time posting.

I'd been warned that the admin processes in Dubai can change from one day to the next but up until today it had been plain sailing getting my Visa, labour contract etc.

That changed today when I went to the RTA to change my UK license for UAE one.

I'd checked the website and it mentioned that you need an Emirates ID to obtain a new license. My application is still going through so I called the RTA and the helpful (or so I thought) guy informed me that as long as I had the stamped registration form that proved I had applied for the ID with me it would't be a problem. 

So I took all my docs and the obligatory copies and passport photo, spoke to the helpers in the red shirts who went through my docs, gave me the thumbs up and told me to wait for a number. 

I queued up and was then told that as of YESTERDAY they were only accepting the actual ID!

Tried to reason with the guy (respectfully and with manners) but to no effect - he even brought the centre manager over who said the same thing. 

I'm stuck between a rock and hard place now as I can't get a hire car with my international license either now I have residency. 

Be warned those of you going to the RTA - call the day your going to check exactly what you need and even then be prepared to be turned away. 

Very frustrating. :confused2:


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Go to a different RTA office, you'll probably get a different response...!

Not sure which one you visited already but the one above the Union Co-op on Al Wasl Road by Safa Park were very helpful when we did ours last year.


----------



## workyticket (Jul 30, 2012)

Confiture said:


> Go to a different RTA office, you'll probably get a different response...!
> 
> Not sure which one you visited already but the one above the Union Co-op on Al Wasl Road by Safa Park were very helpful when we did ours last year.


Al Barsa - the main office I think. 

I suppose it's just the cost of a cab to find out - might pop over.


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Just for info, when I went to that RTA office I was told it had been shut down...best to check before you travel.

I might be wrong, and just given duff information from the staff.


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

Same go to me.
I have completed my driving course and passed the test.
I went to the counter to collect my driving license they said "you need an emirate card".
My application is still in process to so he asked me to bring the receipt, i rushed home to pick up the receipt and go to the office again. However, he said the receipt is not valid and it could not be done with the original ID. Time waster and i am so pissed.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Did anyone ask what people should do for driving if they already have their visa but no UAE ID? Can you then continue to use your home licence? There could be quite a delay in getting the ID....what if you need to drive for work?? 

Also, if I am sponsoring my husband do I need to write a NOC for him to apply for his licence, and have it typed into Arabic?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

2 weeks ago, i just needed the evidence of an ID application.
Sounds like i was lucky.
They couldn't have been more helpful. In and out in 10 minutes (Al Barsha)

my wife will have to go through this in a month's time or so. Hope the rules revert before then...


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Confiture said:


> Go to a different RTA office, you'll probably get a different response...!
> 
> Not sure which one you visited already but the one above the Union Co-op on Al Wasl Road by Safa Park were very helpful when we did ours last year.


There is no longer any RTA branch there since at least 7 months, just FYI


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> 2 weeks ago, i just needed the evidence of an ID application.


My wife needed the ID and not evidence of the application. This was 3 months ago! Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> My wife needed the ID and not evidence of the application. This was 3 months ago! Luck of the draw I guess.


i went to Al Barsha, f it makes an ounce of difference!


----------

